#ubuntu-java 2005-10-02
<axl_> tashiro_: wasabi ins't here?
<tashiro_> Not at the moment. I think it a bit early in the morning for wasabi
<doko> yes, east coast, I think?
<tashiro_> doko: Yeah.
<tashiro_> Is even early for me
<tashiro_> doko: BTW, I heard that you are one of the gcc maintainers. I talked yesterday with man-di about some problem with gcj/eclipse
<tashiro_> There are two important  problems with eclipse at the moment. The first  cause errors like " illegal XML character U+0" and the second depends on http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=23182
<doko> how does the latter affect eclipse?
<axl_> You also have problems like: "Unable to load the workbench"
<tashiro_> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=151919
<tashiro_> Bryce made even a report to collect the all reports, which should go into 4.0, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=24018
<doko> axl_: is this with native or interpreted eclipse?
<axl_> The one that comes with breezy
<axl_> But now im runnig the one from eclipse.org and EVERYTHING works great, i think :D
<axl_> Im very pleased
<axl_> Thanks alot for the help, special thanks to you tashiro_!
<axl_> Keep up the good worj!
<axl_> work*
<doko> tashiro_: please see http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko (libgcj package), if this package fixes the XML issue. maybe you need to install it with --force-depends
<tashiro_> doko: Thanks, I wil try. The problem is that I use currently a powerpc machine. But later I can try it on another machine at work.
#ubuntu-java 2006-09-26
<remo287> hello
<remo287> can any one help me
<remo287> i m trying to install sun java
<remo287> actually i already installed jdk1.5.0_08
<remo287> unable to set classpath
<remo287> can u help me
<remo287> hello 
<remo287> can any one help me
<tmarble> please see https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<tmarble> and then see JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<remo287> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-25
<gp5st> hello
<gp5st> quick question
<gp5st> im not sure how to get applets to work here in ubuntu
<gp5st> i have sun java  6 installed
<gp5st> via apt-get
<neshaug> :)
<man-di> hi
<neshaug> Hi man-di.
<neshaug> nice to see some people in here.
<man-di> I'm always here
<man-di> just not always speaking
<doko> tmarble: could I have your opinion on an updated sun-java5 package for dapper?
<doko> there are certainly some security issues, but "normal" updates as well.
<doko> - -security doesn't sound like an option, because there are other fixes as well
<doko> - -backports would be ok, but maybe isn't picked up by many people
<tmarble> how do you handle this for LTS, generally?  dapper-backports? or dapper-updates?
<doko> - -proposed and -updates is for bug fixes, but no new features. that does sound ok for important bug fixes, but I'm unsure if the updates include new features (or drop features like sin-java6-db)
<doko> dapper-updates usually only sees bug fixes, no new featuries, or upstream versions, which is difficult with a binary-only package
<tmarble> -db will be back in 6u3 btw
<tmarble> i'm sorry but our update releases are the vehicle for security updates (and it is likely they will also get feature updates)
<doko> good news about -db =)
<tmarble> doko: so i think the issue is more one for Ubuntu policy around LTS
<doko> tmarble: we don't seem to have a policy for mutiverse LTS yet ...
<doko> tmarble: sent email
<tmarble> doko: ok
<Webbmaster> hi
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-26
<jamesstansell> is debian bug #443964 possibly a duplicate of 443990?
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-28
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jamesstansell> thanks doko for 6.0u3
<jamesstansell> will sun also be releasing u3 at java.sun.com?
<tmarble> jamesstansell: of course, I'm surprised our web team hasn't pushed that out yet
<jamesstansell> is there a way to follow the plans for the update releases?
<tmarble> i've been advocating more transparency on release planning for some time...  atm, however, the plans are in great flux so there really isn't a decision yet (sorry)
<jamesstansell> even a wiki page similar to those for netbeans and glassfish would be a huge improvement
<jamesstansell> I think this might be the first time DLJ has released before java.sun.com? :)
<tmarble> yep -- a world record!
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-29
<pravin> hi How do I remove duplicate chars from string for ex. JTYYFFHU from this string i want to remove Y F 
<vil> pravin, pls, see the ##java channel for this kind of questions
#ubuntu-java 2007-09-30
<Lax> Hi
<man-di> moin
<Lax> anyone got experience with drjava
<man-di> waht is drjava?
<Lax> java editor
<Lax> http://drjava.org/
<man-di> its upstream description looks like its like beanshell
<Lax> it just wont work..
<man-di> that is not a good error description
<Lax> installed jdk1.6, but it cant find compiler and preference tab wont open
<man-di> update-java-alternatives?
<Lax> what is that
<Lax> been using ubuntu for 1 week...
<man-di> its a tool to configure the system wide Java installation to use when running java
<Lax> what syntax should i use?
<Lax> -a?
<Lax> it lists only 1 java pack
<man-di> which one?
<Lax> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<man-di> okay
<man-di> then its already used
<man-di> then I dont know, sorry
<Lax> :/
<man-di> might be that drjava has some bugs with SUN JDK 6
<Lax> i tried jdk5
<Lax> and it was working with jdk6 in windows :(
<man-di> do you have some error mesage that drjava has printed on stdout?
<Lax> no
<man-di> some java software ask for windows specific java classes (the windows LAF)
<man-di> thats considered to be very ugly
<Lax> strange. its has been developed for linux/unix
<Lax> do you know of any other simple java editor that can compile
<man-di> I personally use eclipse
<man-di> jedit can probably do this too
<Lax> im gonna try using gcj instead
<Lax> see if it helps
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-23
<gnuskool> hallo, im 3 weeks into a BSc Compt SD with java, we're using 'processing' subset of java as I hear java is too difficult to 'wing it', are there alternative s for ppl new to the language? Are IDEs ass bad as i hear for noobz?
<jason__> is it possible to run a 32-bit jre on a 64-bit OS?
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-24
<asho79> Hi all
<asho79> Just wondering how to write java with gedit; I seem to be having trouble with the ¨quotation marks¨
<asho79> anyone know what I´m talking about?
<amithral> hello
<amithral> Somebody know how execute a java applet on a firefox 64 bits
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-25
<shubuntu> hi, I might be offbase asking here, but any chance you guys know how to get rid of -Djava.library.path ? I'm trying to run a runnable jar in the form java -jar game.jar
<persia> Team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<persia> Hmm.  #ubuntu-meeting still seems active.  Who do we have for the meeting today?
<persia> Koon: slytherin: robilad: You're all common attendees.  Is there anything important enough that we should interrupt the desktop meeting?
<Koon> hm.
<Koon> we can do the meeting here
<Koon> I would like to discuss maven support
<persia> Well, only if there's enough people here to make it matter.  Otherwise, we'll have to make a lot of noise again, as attendance has been dropping off.
<persia> robilad: slytherin: opinions?  thoughts?
<Koon> slytherin is not here
<robilad> we can do it here, really
<robilad> the only problem is logs
<robilad> is the channel logged?
<persia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/09/25/%23ubuntu-java.html
<robilad> great, thank you, that will help with the nminutes
<robilad> do we have an agenda for today?
<persia> Only roadmap review.
<robilad> and maven
<Koon> well, that's part of the roadmap
<robilad> right, ok, let's roll.
<persia> Actually, in the meantime, #ubuntu-meeting cleared out.  We may as well go there in case any of the onlookers want to comment.
<robilad> ok, let's do that.
<persia> OK.
#ubuntu-java 2008-09-28
<javaprince22> Hello room. am a Java programmer and dis my first time on irc
<persia> javaprince22: Welcome.
<javaprince22> Am a Java Programmer - Say intermediate. Am tryin to get a grabs of the Advanced Enterprise  part
<persia> I'll admit to know actually knowing of what the Advanced Enterprise part consists.  Generally, this channel is about packaging Java in Ubuntu, but not so much about Java itself.
<javaprince22> Hi programmers in d room
<javaprince22> Do we have Java Programmers in here??? Would like to talk 2 one.
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-21
<chico> hi java-friends
<zabuch> hello
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-23
<altropinto> hi all
<altropinto> help me log4j
#ubuntu-java 2009-09-26
<giantsloth1267> hey so i'm getting a really bizarre bug in my program
<giantsloth1267> when my input is anything with .99 appended to it
<giantsloth1267> it outputs
<giantsloth1267> .990000000000002
<giantsloth1267> after adding ten to it
<giantsloth1267> and its correct except for the 000000000000002 at the end
<giantsloth1267> anyone have any idea what that is?
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-03
<nthykier> Hmm... can anyone help me with LP: #653927 and LP: #653929 ? I cannot see where the error happens
<nthykier> as in I cannot find the error in the log file
#ubuntu-java 2011-09-26
<Pandaska> Hullo.
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-01
<metosto> hey guys, I am new to java, (I am a C guy) and I am getting an error when trying to compile cannot find symbol  symbol: class WindowController
<metosto> I have imported the objectdraw.*
<metosto> and java.awt
<metosto> but I don't know why I am getting this error
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-02
<irange> how do i call with jsf setter method in my bean?! without button
#ubuntu-java 2014-09-24
<best> hello
#ubuntu-java 2015-09-24
<joe_art_MOO> рям
